# Texas Ebony Mesquete



## Patrude (Jul 10, 2012)

I am turning some peices from the Texas Ebony Mesquete bluestingray sent up. I think I have found a "New" favorite turning wool. Results on the lathe have been great. Turning and lovin it; t:irishjig:hanks again to you, Bluestingray


----------

